# what is egg share!!



## jackbaby (Mar 29, 2008)

hi girls sorry to be so thick, but can someone please explain what egg share is, ive never heard of this before, is it like egg donation. thanks alot.
jackie.xxx.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Jackbaby yes it's where you go through IVF and donate half of your eggs hence egg share instead of donate hun.  Are you thinking of doing it, if so join us on the egg share chatting....


----------

